# Hs928 vs something smaller?



## lyle (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum and could sure use some help from more experienced people than myself. I would like to purchase a new snowblower and have narrowed my selection to a Hs928 of some sort, or a new Yamaha 624E. I live up here in Canada and have access to both. My driveway is paved measuring 40' x 30' and I would like to help the neigbours as well. I like the Yamaha, but I am concerned it will be underpowered. I love the Honda, but I am concerned it will be to "big" for my smaller driveway and be hard to turn back and forth. I believe the Honda and Yamaha to be of equal quality. I just want to buy the right machine for the job. Thank you for your help.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

The honda is a beautiful machine. just make sure it has wheels, not tracks.


----------

